# Def Tech supercube Reference used value?



## jrd5853 (Apr 20, 2009)

Have not seen yet but I could purchase a 2 year old Reference if in great condition what would you pay?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

You could check eBay.


----------



## jrd5853 (Apr 20, 2009)

Now i have another issue!

Should i go with the def tech reference that is 2 years old for 1200.00 or a year old svs pb-13 ultra for 1000.00..........................t h o u g t s ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The SVS is tough to beat, I have one and it out preforms anything I have heard.


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

I have nothing to compare it to however I own the Def Tech reference in a room that is 20x25x16 and opens into the kitchen (wide open, like 15 feet). The sub is awesome it is only up a tad under 1/4 and it rocks! I have heard others with HSU and SVS give very good reviews but have no experience with them.


----------



## Derry (Apr 10, 2010)

there was a Def Tec Reference on Audiogon recently, think it was in the $1000 area, is sold now,, 

I'm runnning Def Tecs 7002 for my mains, clr 2500 center and BP-2X backs,, thought I was going to do their sub but purchased a SVS pb ultra 13,, if you can fine one for $1K I would go listen to it,, I can feel the shock wave from the canon fire in Masters & Commander,,

I also run a set of Altec Voice of Theaters on the front along with the 7002s, yes four fronts,, have AR2As for my sides,, 

Derry


----------



## jrd5853 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies I am going with SVS besides all the studying I've done YouTube has no reference subs but many explaining their new SVS and the pure excitement while doing so ......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

